# Advertising



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey,

Can anyone recommend a good place to advertise online (E.g PetsLocally and Dog Walking Now), which your business gets a fair few calls etc.


Thank you
Louise


----------



## jdoevans (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Louise,

I'm not sure if this is what you are after, but I run a website called Loving Your Pet. We have a directory of pet related business (like catteries, pet shops, vets etc.) which a lot of people use after finding us through Google.

Our basic listings are free and help people find local pet business.

To find out more have a look at our pet business advertising page for more information.

Feel free to use our contact form on the website if you have any questions.

John


----------



## muckypup (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.dogwalkerregister.comis the ideal place to start.

Its free for dog owners to post ads and search the national database.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jdoevans said:


> Hi Louise,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what you are after, but I run a website called Loving Your Pet. We have a directory of pet related business (like catteries, pet shops, vets etc.) which a lot of people use after finding us through Google.
> 
> ...


Does that cover all areas?


----------

